# Tom Lipton type Lathe Skates



## Dabbler (Dec 16, 2018)

I had to move another lathe a few weeks ago, and the guy who had it insisted that I couldn't damage the floor paint job in any way.  "no metal wheels"  and "no pry bar" were his edicts.

So I made these lathe skates with urethane wheels in a couple of days, entirely from materials in my scrap bin.  The angle is 3"X3/8, the wheels are 2500# casters I had extra, and the wrap arounds were some 6X6X 1/8 tubing that was being used as a doorstop at a machine shop I coerced from the shop foreman....






For those who are interested, Tom has just posted a great video on moving his Monarch 10EE - enjoy!

lipton's video


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 17, 2018)

Dabbler, do you have a picture of the skate itself alone? I'm interested in the side profile



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Dec 17, 2018)

Now that's an interesting story. Wonder what apparatus he used to get the lathe in to begin with? Or maybe he painted around it after the fact?  I've heard of crews laying down 1/4" hardboard or ply so as not to bugger the floor, but I'm sure that has limits to before the wheels/bars/whatever crush the wood because all the weight is concentrated in a line by any kind of wheel. Anyway, good for you coming up with a solution.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 18, 2018)

Kevin, I'll have to get the lathe off the skates for a really good view, but tonight I'll try an 'under the skirt' shot of it in place.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 18, 2018)

Excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's the side view:






Here's the donor materials, all from the 'extras bin in my shop...


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 19, 2018)

Thx, that completes the puzzle in my head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

